# Running Harness



## fosterlisa (Jun 30, 2016)

I am looking for advise on the best harness (front hook) for running with Lucy. Her current harness is causing chafing & hair loss. She runs up to 8 Miles with me at a time.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

From what I have read, and from breeders, as I don't use a harness.
They don't recommend the ones that clip to the front, if a dog pulls. Even though that's what they are made for, as it changes the dogs gait. They also recommend that the harness has y in front, so it does not restrict the shoulder movement. 
Sorry, wish I could be of more help.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

have u tried running belt with leash attached? i use that with Bende, replaced original belt`s leash by a bungee one, works very good. has pockets for bags, phone and water as well. it took a little time for him to learns, but does perfect on it by now.

https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...hUKEwjn5qTP3NPjAhVOHqwKHVsGBWEQ9aACCDk&adurl=


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

When I was young.....(like the song) I used to run with my Vizslas but never with a leash. At 84 I don't run anymore but they do.....miles and miles every day...sun up...sun down...I just walk 3 or 4.....
This is what I do....I train them to the point I can trust them then I find open spaces and turn them loose. Yes...I know...cities and the leash law...I live in one...well... I find and drive to (if I have to) empty un-poted lots to do it. I found police/animal control people are very receptive to this if the dogs are well trained and friendly (and so are you).


----------



## Harper (Jan 3, 2019)

I am in the same situation....looking for a good harness to run. From what I have found, Zero DC Faster is a good option for running and can also be used for walks. Non-Stop Freemotion is also recommended. Both of these don't impede the dogs natural movements or their breathing.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

I use regular collars when I run with my dogs.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Runner here! So, I understand your need to hit the road. I'll go against all my esteemed Vizsla parents and totally recommend against any harness or tether that attaches your Vizsla to you. Yes, they have enormous energy, but they are also prone to enormous injury. They have far more stamina than us, but we have far more leg muscle strength. Tethering him to you doesn't allow him to stop, which increases the probability of injury. Furthermore, their enthusiasm won't let either of you know when this occurs, which only increases the probability that any injury can be severe.

As much as I enjoy running, and surely sharing life with my beloved companion, I'm also AOK with the separation from him for the hour or so that I indulge. A run isn't a substitute for the type of exercise in the field they really need, anyways.


----------



## esslevy (Mar 23, 2013)

I run with my V and use Ruffwear's front range harness (can clip to the dog's chest or back) coupled with a simple waistbelt-based leash (also from Ruffwear, but I think they discontinued that model). The leash has a bungee-like section, so it provides a little more wiggle room, and is less abrupt than our normal leather leash.


----------



## boscoe777 (Jul 13, 2017)

When I jogged, Max would just wear his collar with the leash attached. I now let him run leash-free in the middle school filed behind my house. It butts up against houses so there's also a lot for Max to investigate. If I start to jog again, I'd most likely use the same collar/leash method.


----------

